# Water Buffalo Horn



## David Metzger (Dec 15, 2011)

Where can I buy the light colored water buffalo horn? I just like the contrast with some of the darker woods sometimes, Thanks


----------



## jmforge (Dec 15, 2011)

I think that Jantz usually has has "honey" horn for sale.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Dec 15, 2011)

Good luck, David -
Ask Stefan


----------



## Hattorichop (Dec 15, 2011)

******* said:


> I think that Jantz usually has has "honey" horn for sale.



I just purchased a couple rolls of honey horn from Jantz. I have not received them yet but Im curious to see what they look like.


----------



## chazmtb (Dec 15, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Good luck, David -
> Ask Stefan


Those things are gold!!!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Dec 15, 2011)

Hattorichop said:


> I just purchased a couple rolls of honey horn from Jantz. I have not received them yet but Im curious to see what they look like.



The look brown when you get them, but finish a lighter shade of black. However, if you get lucky, you might get some with white streaks in it.

M


----------



## Hattorichop (Dec 17, 2011)

Is there a better place to obtain some quality horn. I'm noticing most of it comes from India, I might have to contact someone there. I also imagine there will be a minimum quanity I can order.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Dec 17, 2011)

Hattorichop said:


> Is there a better place to obtain some quality horn. I'm noticing most of it comes from India, I might have to contact someone there. I also imagine there will be a minimum quanity I can order.



Most horn sold in US will have imperfections. For instance, the last time I bought 40 rolls of honey brown and 40 rolls of black from Jaintz Supply. I kept 14 rolls of brown and 5 rolls of black. Out of 40 rolls of honey brown, there was only one that I would consider a perfect roll, the other had partial or insignificant imperfections. 

Horn is sold by grade, like wood, so it is possible to buy quality horn, but I just don't know of any dealer in US how can supply it. If you have a connection in India and can buy at the source, you will pay more, but quality will be better.

M


----------



## mhenry (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey Marko, I was beginning to think perfect horn was a myth, and you found a piece. Is it the streaking or hairline cracks or both that are getting rejected?






Marko Tsourkan said:


> Most horn sold in US will have imperfections. For instance, the last time I bought 40 rolls of honey brown and 40 rolls of black from Jaintz Supply. I kept 14 rolls of brown and 5 rolls of black. Out of 40 rolls of honey brown, there was only one that I would consider a perfect roll, the other had partial or insignificant imperfections.
> 
> Horn is sold by grade, like wood, so it is possible to buy quality horn, but I just don't know of any dealer in US how can supply it. If you have a connection in India and can buy at the source, you will pay more, but quality will be better.
> 
> M


----------

